# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Pi helm akrepi dhe shpëton nga kanceri

## RAPTILOID

Çudia/ Një 85-vjeçar nga Fieri rrëfen se në kohën që mjekët i kishin thënë se kishte vetëm 6 muaj jetë, pirja e helmit e ka shpëtuar nga vdekja.

Halit Braho nga Roskoveci tregon se tashmë ndihet shumë mirë dhe nuk ka nevojë për ilaçe. Ndërkohë, në shtëpi ka edhe epikrizën që tregon se është i sëmurë

FIER - Kur mjekët i thanë se vuante nga kanceri në mushkëri, 85-vjeçari Halit Braho, nga Roskoveci, mendoi se më e mira që mund të bënte, ishte t'i jepte fund jetës. Për këtë zgjodhi helmin e një akrepi, pa ditur se do të ishte pikërisht një vendim i tillë që do ta bënte ta vlerësonte më shumë jetën, madje t'ia ndryshonte atë.

Historia

Halit Braho gëzon shëndet të mirë. Aq sa mund të të tregojë vetë edhe një nga çastet më të vështira të jetës së vet, që nuk ka shumë që i ka ndodhur e pikërisht kohën në të cilën ka vendosur që t'i jepte fund jetës së vet, pas momentit kur mjekët i thanë se ishte i sëmurë rëndë dhe për të nuk kishte shpëtim. Madje, sot ai nuk ngurron të të presë dhe ta tregojë historinë e jetës si të ishte diçka jashtë tij.

85-vjeçari thotë se para disa kohësh mori vesh se vuante nga një sëmundje e rëndë në mushkëri. Pasi u shtrua në spitalin e Fierit, mjekët e përcollën për në Tiranë, që të mjekohej nga specialistët. Dhimbjet e forta që kishte në trup, sipas tij, i detyruan mjekët që t'i jepnin morfinë jo pak, por katër herë në ditë.

Sëmundja megjithatë kishte përparuar, duke bërë që i moshuari të mos shihte më nga njëri sy. Në fund, bluzat e bardha u thanë familjarëve se i plakut kishin mbetur vetëm gjashtë muaj kohë dhe do të bënte mirë që të shkonte në shtëpi për ta kaluar këtë pjesë të jetës së vet.

Dërgimi në shtëpi nga mjekët thjesht e zhyti edhe më në trishtimin e vet 85-vjeçarin, teksa ka tentuar t'i jepte fund jetës. Por, ndërkohë, familjarët, të cilët kanë parë që ai po kalonte kohë i vetmuar, kanë fshehur të gjitha ilaçet dhe helmet e mundshme, në mënyrë që i afërmi të mos kishte mundësi të bënte ndonjë veprim që do t'i shkaktonte vdekjen.

"Një ditë, kur në shtëpi nuk kishte njerëz, shkova në një strehë dhe pashë një akrep. M'u duk si shpëtimtari im për të shkuar në botën e përtejme, - rrëfen Braho.

- E kapa akrepin dhe e futa në një vazo e brenda tij hodha vaj ulliri. Mendova se po ta lija disa ditë ashtu, akrepi do të zbutej dhe me helmin e vet do të më bënte t'i jepja fund edhe dhimbjeve të mia. E lashë disa ditë në vaj ulliri, pasi nuk kam dhëmbë e s'e kafshoja dot. Pas disa kohësh, kur mendova se akrepi e kish çliruar gjithë helmin e vet, e piva lëngun që ndodhej brenda në vazo".

Familjarët mbështesin rrëfimin e 85-vjeçarit. Ata thonë se pasi ka pirë lëngun ku kishte qëndruar për disa ditë akrepi, i moshuari ka pritur momentin që helmi do të vepronte në trup dhe si rrjedhojë jeta e tij do të merrte fund.

E në fakt, kanë kaluar tre orë derisa organizmi ka reaguar. Ka qenë pikërisht ky moment kur Braho ka thirrur familjarët për t'u thënë se ç'kishte bërë e duke u shprehur se jeta e tij tashmë do të merrte fund. Të afërmit e tij tregojnë se pas pak minutash ai ka vjellë duke nxjerrë gjithçka që kishte në stomak. Në këto momente kanë dashur që ta nisin për në spital, ndërsa i moshuari ka kërkuar të pijë ujë.

Pas kësaj është shtrirë në krevat, ndërkohë që të afërmit kanë menduar se i kishte ardhur ora e vdekjes. Madje, kanë nisur të largojnë edhe sendet shtëpiake nga njëra dhomë për pritjen e njerëzve për ngushëllim.

Por, pa kaluar një orë, 85-vjeçari është çuar në këmbë dhe ka kërkuar të ushqehet. Familjarët i kanë përgatitur për të ngrënë, ndërkohë që burri plak është shprehur se ndihej shumë mirë. Të nesërmen ai është çuar në spital, teksa ka kryer analizat.

Mjekët janë shprehur se i moshuari nuk vuante nga asnjë lloj sëmundje dhe aq më tepër as nga sëmundja e kancerit në mushkëri. Një gjë e tillë ka mahnitur familjarët dhe vetë 85-vjeçarin, i cili thotë se ka qenë pikërisht helmi i akrepit që e ka shpëtuar nga vdekja e sigurt.

Ndërkohë, Halit Braho, sot 85 vjeç, ka në shtëpi një epikrizë që vuante nga sëmundje kanceroze në mushkëri. Gjëkundi në literaturën shkencore nuk gjendet se helmi i akrepit mund të jetë zgjidhje për kanceret (çka do të kishte shpëtuar shumë njerëz nga një vdekje e një sëmundje të tillë të dhimbshme). Nuk është çudi që shumë prej njerëzve thonë që në të vërtetë i moshuari nuk ka pasur aspak kancer e që diagnoza e përcaktuar nga mjekët, nuk ka qenë e saktë.

Website shekulli

----------


## LOVELY_ANGEL

Dhe pse me siguri ky plaku sdo ket pasur asgje, do ket qen ndonje diagnostikim i gabuar i mjekve ne shqiperi si gjithmone .
Por se mohoj qe parapelqej te besoj qe me te vertet helmi e ka sheruar  :buzeqeshje:  te pakten do gjehej kura   per kancerin  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Station

*Pordhë me rigon mali janë këto shkrimet për shërimin e kancerit.*

----------


## loneeagle

e kam lexuar edhe me pare. do zoti te jet e vertet do shpetonte me miliona njerez.

----------


## Endri_

Budalliqe qe vetem ne shqiperi i lexo.

----------


## SKIFTERI&12.05

po sipase mjekesise ka raste  si psh helmi i gjarperit perdoret ne mjeksi per sherim madje kushton shum shtrenjet,
po per helme te akrpit skisha degjuar ndonjeher munde te ndodhe qe ne rastin e plakut ne fjale organizmi i tije e ka parapelqyer ket helme,megjithate sipase familjarve dhe plakut aje duhet te ket qen i smure rende deri sa kapasur simptome qe i ceka aje me vjellje te medha.
shpresojm ne mrekulli.

----------


## RAPTILOID

kete ceshtje vetem mesje brari e zgjidh

----------


## OPARI

plaku ka te drejt qe tregon perralla pasi nuk do jete vizituar ke doktoret qe kane studiuar per doktore do jete vizituar tek ndonje veteriner i kohes se enverit dhe me master doktori ne demokraci

----------


## Hard

..... tash veq kshyr , kejt shqiptaria tu pi Helum ....

----------


## ismani

e kam nje familjar cka vuan nga kjo lloje smundje po ta dija dhe te jem i sigurt do te keshilloja te veproj ne kete menyre

----------


## Fleur Blanche

U dashka t'i japim edhe Shqiperise te pije nga ky helmi i akrepit, ne menyre qe te shpetoje nga "kanceri i korrupsionit"!

ehh mer cun mer cun.... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## TetovaMas

Mjeket ne Shqiperi duhet te pine helimin e akrepit , sepse e paskan genjyere plakun . Diagnozat e semundjeve ne Shqiperi nuk jane definitive . Kjo nuk ndodhe vetem ne Shqiperi ,pore gabime diagnostike ndodhin edhe ne shume vende te zhvilluara ne evrope.

Ne rastin e plakut 85 vjecare munde te kishte ndodhur edhe ndonje mrrekulli.

----------


## RAPTILOID

> U dashka t'i japim edhe Shqiperise te pije nga ky helmi i akrepit, ne menyre qe te shpetoje nga "kanceri i korrupsionit"!
> 
> ehh mer cun mer cun....


hahahahaha 
ate hunderrin qe kemi ne krye nuk ka helm qe i prish gjakun
kurse ai struci te bashkia vetem mos u bofte kryeminister se ....
heheheheheh

----------


## Elonaa

Plaku qenka sheruar brenda dites.Ky eshte dhe shkaku qe te ben per te mos e besuar qe ka qene kancer.Kancer i mushkris ka koll jo dhimbje trupi....Tregon dhe xhaxhi perralla!

----------


## ganimet

Qfar shteti esht  ky kur njeriu per tentativ vetvrasjeje nuk miret para pergjegjsis..madje me vetdije ka kryer veper penale sipas kodit ne fuqi ,duke dashur vetflijim si dhe ka ushtruar dhun ndaj akrepit.

Sa jeto njeriu meson diq
.Gjagjajt edhe 1- i akrep do ja fusi une ne kos, te jetoi sa malet.

----------


## YaSmiN

E kam lexuar kete teme edhe nje here doli ketu ne Greqi.Edhe ai qe deshte ta sillte sepse ky akrep nuk jeton ne asnje zone ketu ,as te Europes e ndaluan sepse eshte tip biznesi qe shfrytezojne mbi njerezit.U ndalua te dilte edhe ne Televizor te fliste per kete.Por kam pare nje dokumentar ne N.Geographic ,me duket se eshte ne Argjentine.Por eshte organizate tip fetare qe japin kete helmin .Por eshte nje biznes shume i madh.Prandaj edhe mjekesia nuk e pranon.Nuk besoj se eshte e vertet.
Quhet ndryshe Helmi i Akrepit blu.

----------


## Apollyon

Gjithsesi, edhe pse ky xhaja ka shpetuar, perseri nuk rekomandohet helmi akrepit.

Por duke pare e ilacet jan te perpunuara nga helmet, do thoja qe mund te jete edhe i vertete ky lajm. Duhet shkenctaret ta shqyrtojne kte fenomen.

----------


## ^SHIU^

> kete ceshtje vetem mesje brari e zgjidh


Per Brarin kjo ngjarje eshte me siguri nje sukses i qeverise ne luften kunder korrupsionit dhe tregon se PS-ja gramozo ramaiste envero puciste mafiozo staliniste do i humbi zgjedhjet

----------


## drenicaku

Me duket qe kete helm duhet ta provoi edi rama,nese shpeton ateher mund te perdoret si ilaq per dema

----------


## Izadora

Dhe si e shpjegon mjeksia kete ngjarje ????

----------

